

Kite-like sail cuts ship fuel consumption up to 35% - simonb
http://gas2.org/2009/06/08/ship-emissions-got-you-down-look-up-at-skysails/

======
simonb
Somewhat related; kites as wind turbines:
[http://www.ted.com/talks/saul_griffith_on_kites_as_the_futur...](http://www.ted.com/talks/saul_griffith_on_kites_as_the_future_of_renewable_energy.html)

